# Prostate Cancer Stops Fulltiming



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Well we have had a good run at fulltiming nearly 7 years. I went to have blood tests done in Mid December and PSA level was high. Have had Biopsy and 4 scans all not good. 

Next Friday I am due to have Prostate removed by Robot operation. Not what I wanted and then after 8 weeks I have to start Radio Therapy. 

As a family we are all devastated and I am petrified of the final outcome. 

We have given notice to one of our sets of tenants to move out by end of May hopefully they will go. We only just renewed the contract for them so may be a few problems.

This looks to be a long road so we shall also put the van up for sale ASAP and no longer set off when we like. 

Cannot see me giving anymore input to MHF as no van = no help required or help to give.

Enjoyed my time on here.

steve ------- teensvan


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Steve

Two of my pals went through the same six years ago and they're still
actively getting on with their lives. Maybe not so physical, but fully occupied.

God bless.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow what a bummer, do you feel you have had the rug pulled out from under you. I think I would 8O 

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Steve

I don't know how you feel but can imagine

but slow down a little bit, now is not the time to make long term decisions

slowly one problem at a time, you cannot know that you will not still enjoy your van

you have said it you are naturally devestated and petrified, perfectly normal reaction

please give yourself a time to come to terms and plan your future

we are all here to offer what support we can

Aldra


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Agree, slow down. A close friend had the same diagnosis 4 years ago, we will meet up with him later in the year - he is still caravanning. Had a couple of breaks for heavy treatment but still had been able to travel. He's even been on 4 cruises!!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no what bad news 8O 

So many have had sucessful treatment though so why not go slowly into the future with hope.

At least stay on the forum you might enjoy still giving and recieving advice and even if not fulltiming could enjoy shorter trips when the immediate treatment is over  

Godd luck to you and your family whatever you decide


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I had prostate cancer which was treated with the brachytherapy procedure some 4 years ago. My PSA is now ok and I have not let it affect my life at all. I am sure that you will also come through this ok. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I sincerely hope for the best for you and your family Steve. Comments so far are encouraging


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Steve,

I don't know you from Adam, but have seen some of your posts on here, erudite and helpful, even if you aren't out in the van, your input could still be so useful to so many newbies like myself, and staying on MHF might give you something to focus on in the difficult times ahead, 

Stick the van in storage for a few months and please don't make any knee jerk decisions, while full-timing might be out of the equation for now.. who knows how you feel or what you can achieve six months down the line,

Chin up matey, fight it .. and fight it hard, :wink: 

Mick and Kim sends a virtual hug.. 8O


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Wishing you all the best with this. Don't make too many major changes while you are still adjusting - you may want to have just a few hours away in your motorhome as you recover.
Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Steve as has been said try to relax a bit and not to rush into anything.
I had triple bypass 2001, 4years ago had bowel cancer, around 12ins
Removed, then last year prostrate cancer.
I still enjoy life, espessialy with the M/Home, travelling to the continent
Around 3 times a year, so please try to be positive, I know it may be hard.
All the best


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve & Ann

Now don't do anything hasty hang on in there mate as others on here have said and I can vouch for quite a few that we have meet over the years at rallys and are still going strong. Just take it a day at a time and leave selling the van to the last as i'm sure you will still be needing it in the future.

Love to you both and John and I will be keeping everything crossed for you XX

Jac & John


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

The robotic operation was on TV last week and is considered very efficient. Much less invasive with much quicker recovery rates. Also much less likely to damage nerves etc. so you are obviously in good hands. The very latest technique.
I had suspected cancer of one of my kidneys which turned out to be not the case after the kidney had been removed, so I know what a difficult time it is pre-operation. I would agree with others though for you to do nothing now, make no decisions as these take up your energy. Just concentrate on preparing for the operation and keeping as healthy as you can. Try to keep as positive as you can as well.
When the operation is over you will need your health and energy to aid recovery and get back to your old self. After a while when all the results are available you can plan your next course of action.
No one knows what that will be right now, it could be more treatment or arranging another trip in your M/H as everything is clear.
Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

there you go Steve

just concentrate on the now and think positively

people here have been there

you are not alone

love to you and your family

sandra


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Well we have had a good run at fulltiming nearly 7 years. I went to have blood tests done in Mid December and PSA level was high. Have had Biopsy and 4 scans all not good.
> 
> ...


That's rotten news, Steve but don't abandon motorhoming yet.
There are so many good outcomes after this op that you really must think positively.

Stay with us and keep us posted when you can, there's a wealth of support here and we'll be with you as much as you'll let us.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My neighbour was diagnosed with prostate cancer about 4 years ago at the age of 70. He had the op and radiotherapy. At 74 he is still very active and goes to the gym most days. Hasn't really affected his lifestyle very much so, good luck with the op and as others have said, don't rush your decisions, things will hopefully look a lot more positive soon.

Best wishes

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bits*

Hello again Steve and Ann

Sorry to hear your news, I can't really add anything to that.

Russell


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Please listen to all of the above before doing anything without thinking it through. I have been there,I never had the prostate removed but had eight weeks of radiotherapy nearly three years ago and I am fine and still enjoy the touring with the motorhome.My PSA is now still very low. Don't give up your motorhome give yourself time, Good luck


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi. My husband had his prostate removed in 2010 when he was 59. We had only just bought our motorhome. It was very frightening and he was rough for a few months. We started having days out in the motorhome, as was ideal with having a toilet with us all the time. Since then things have only got better. We go away when ever we can. The only thing that stops us going away more is work. Don't be too hasty in getting rid of your motorhome. It will give you something to look forward to, and things will improve and you will be back at it. Good luck.


----------



## Lesw (Jun 4, 2011)

Stay positive Steve and don't sell your van.
I am waiting for the results of my treatment ( radio therapy, 37 zaps)
The success rate is very high and treatment is improving all the time.
Like you I was understandably shocked at first, but after everything was fully explained I was a lot less worried. Lots of Guys were treated and cured while I was having my treatment.
All the very best for future motor homing.
Les


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Dont Panic*

Its very easy to sit here and comment on something that has obviously come as a great shock to you and your family

I can only agree with your friends on this site theres no rush to do anything 
As cancer goes prostate is less aggressive and one of the most effective ones to treat

Two of my very close relatives had it and both made good recoveries 
I went to the hospital with my father in law and he was terrified he was told he would need the op you are having and he had some little "beads" planted around the tumor and had several sessions of radiotherapy He had no pain or side effects at all

As for giving up the motorhome there's no rush to decide what to do I have just had my friend who asked to stay in our motorhome following a hysterectomy She found it so easy to get around and use the bathroom etc ~ no stairs to climb

My mum was disabled for the last six years of her life and we went away regularly, during this period she had her gall bladder out, Open heart surgery and a big op on her leg to help her circulation She found the van easier to live in than her big house She used to say she liked the en-suite facilities like a posh hotel !

Its your life Steve only you can choose your path in life but let it be YOU and not your illness that makes the decisions

Get yourself some advice and support, Macmillan nurses are the people to get in touch with they specialize in advice and support for people with cancer and are very well thought of professionally

Please dont go away from this site your opinions and advice are important to us and no one can take your experience and knowledge away

When I have been laid up with my bad back I pass many a happy hour reading the posts and blogs on here I get cheered up by the jokes and if I need a good cry I read the Rainbow Bridge Story

All the Very Best

Cath


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Steve 

guy where I work had the same.

He is just fine now and has been for some time.

Good luck - sending you positive vibes.
You're going to be just fine, they have moved on in leaps and bounds in this field over the past few years.

Paul


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Steve this must be a ghastly time for you at the moment. The time between diagnosis and treatment commencing is very hard- a sort of no-mans land where each day seems like a hideous delay that is allowing the cancer to grow and spread but all too soon the day of surgery comes round. At least then you can start to move forward and start the fight and start to live the rest of your life. Many men have prostate cancer but the vast majority die with it not from it! 

This may sound very flippant coming from me, a female but my son has recently completed 6 months of treatment for testicular treatment, finishing chemotherapy just 2 days before his wife went on maternity leave. They had a lovely baby girl on December 8th, he had interviews for a new job during his chemo and started it in January, has been to China with his new job and to Paris for a trade fair. For him the cancer was a challenge to overcome- he has too much life to live to let cancer get in his way. If you can try to be as positive as he is you will go a very long way! 

As others have said, think long and hard before selling the m/h. If you don't need the money to fund the move back into a static house I'd urge you to keep it until treatment has finished and then reconsider. if selling it still seems the right thing to do, then sell it, but it may just be that you are ready to take off again enjoying your preferred lifestyle, rejoicing that you didn't after all sell your pride and joy. 

Meanwhile, best wishes for the surgery and ongoing treatment!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I can only echo what everyone else has said; sadness at what you have learned so far but a clear expectation that much better times will soon reappear.

Cancer, of whatever type and wherever it occurs, is an unpleasant thought - I suspect because we have all heard horror stories when things have not gone well.....

But prostate cancer is one of the most successfully treated cancers - as MrsW (a nurse) has said "men die with it, not from it".....

You will have some grotty times in the short term but the long term implications depends largely upon how positive an outlook you can develop - take on board what has been said and put the MH away for a short while for the treatment, but better times and feelings will soon return and the thoughts of using your MH again, as you have enjoyed so much before, will be like a target to aim for - and achieve.

Good luck with the next few weeks, things will seem hard, but sharing your thoughts on here with your virtual friends and so many who have appreciated your regular posts will also hopefully show you that our feelings are with you, and that we do not want your contributions to stop.

If all else fails you can always resort to reading the "Jokes" section to raise a smile - although on second thoughts........ :lol: 

Best wishes to you and Anne,

Dave


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't know you but have read many of your posts here so I kind of do anyway. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Keep the chin up Steve.
Dont make any long term decisions until things are clearer.
Best of luck with your treatment.
Regards
Ian


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know you either, but I feel compelled to add my good wishes to those posted here. But I do know about cancer having had 3 brushes with it .. and some of the after effects. I have also written lots of articles for cancer associations/hospitals in South Africa, Australia and New Zealand.

In the right hands cancer treatments are very effective and prostrate has a very high success rate. The tough part, from my experience, is even if they give you a 90% chance of a full recovery, the fear still hits you when you start wondering what if I'm one of the 10%?

Cancer treatments can be harsh, but chemo is the worst, radiotherapy not at all bad really (after chemo). I've had 4 ops, one chemo and 2 rads altogether. 18 months ago had a chunk of intestine removed after it was "nuked" 24 years ago. (Sorry, Nuke.) But treatments are improved every year, they've recently changed the BC regime to minimise toxicity and improve results by 3-4%.

It's a journey, a tunnel you have to go through, but when you're half way through, you're on your way out. Accept cancer as one of life's "little" challenges, take the bull by the horns and determine to get through it, over it, and back to what makes you happiest. It takes a few years. Take the time and be kind to yourself, accept a bit of sympathy and mollycoddling, and relax. 

Go well, be strong.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Steve

Lots of good advice on here as usual.

Dont panic, it might feel like the end of the world but it isn't really.

My wife had breast cancer and all the operations, radiotherapy and Chemo and our caravan was a life saver as it allowed us to get away and live as normal a life as possible, I should add 10 years ago and fit and healthy and enjoying retirement and the motorhome.

If you hide away because you are ill it will make you worse, get out there and fight, easy for me of course as I was just the one giving encouragement but I saw the affects of positive thoughts, and there were some dark moments as well of course but they just make the lighter times better.

Martin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dreams are everything!
If you love your van, touring and exploring, it seems so sad to put your dreams away, without dreams and hope what is left?
As so many have said, the chances of recovery are good so why throw them all away before any outcome has been finally determined?

Alan


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Well we have had a good run at fulltiming nearly 7 years. I went to have blood tests done in Mid December and PSA level was high. Have had Biopsy and 4 scans all not good.
> 
> ...


You will be OK rest assured - been through bowel cancer, radio therapy, the works and that was 30 years ago - things have improved since. Shame about the full timing though - keep your chin up


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Steve, lots of good advice on here, it is never good to make massive changes at times of stress. Also feel you should keep the van for the moment.
John and I send our best wishes to you and Ann. Really enjoyed meeting you in Luxemburg.

Sue


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

To digress slightly this is a reminder to all men to have yearly PSA blood tests to check their prostate. Not a perfect test but a reasonable indication.

Bob


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Just for information, I had robotic aided surgery 5.5 years ago. I will just relate my experience. I was out of the hospital in 3 or 4 days, walking about almost immediately and back in the pool swimming for exercise within two weeks. There was almost no pain, and pretty much full control of the bladder. If you want to continue to have a semi normal sex life make sure the doctors know it so they make every effort to save the nerves. It took a year for my nerves to recover enough to be able to use Viagra now I am nearly normal in that area for my age, 69. This whole business is not without trauma, both from fear of the outcome and from the effect on one's sense of masculinity. However, physically at least in my case, there was no reason to make any changes in lifestyle. In fact it was after my surgery that we bought our first camper. Everyone's situation is different, I have not needed any other treatments. So in that I have been lucky.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just want to wish you well, and hope that everything works out for you.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

*WOW* I am astounded at all the good wishes and wonderful advice you all have posted. We are now thinking on the lines of still selling the van and getting a panel van and get it converted to our own speck around this time next year all being well. I shall be after advice on who is best for this sort of work.

Thank you all once again for all your help and advice.

I shall keep you all updated as to my progress.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done you!
Throughout my life I have most enjoyed myself when there are goals to be reached and in your case now is no exception to the rule.
This may sound odd but we used to do the lottery and realised that if we won millions, life for a short time would be glitzy but then what? Nothing to aim for.. just go and buy it. No dreams... just buy things. The dreams of holidays, new vans, anything you can think of, rarely live up to your hopes in reality but the expectation is wonderful.
We do not do the lottery now  

Alan


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news Steve, but as you can see from the advice above this is an issue yes, but not something without any resolution.

Plenty of MHF Members have been through this particular cancer and are still here, Cancer is a nasty, nasty thing but treatments are improving year by year, side effects of said treatments are lessening and recovery timescales shortening. My own wife went through >2 years of chemo / radiotherapy and stem cell transplant and came out ok and we even had 2 children after it so there is light at the end of the tunnel, just fight it head on and think of the long game


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with everyone else Steve - no quick decisions, try to stay positive.

I also have a friend who had his prostate removed in his seventies. He took a while to recover but is now as 'fighting fit' as someone in their seventies can be.

About 18 months ago, I thought we had had it as far as motorhoming was concerned. my wife has young onset dementia and went through a horrible phase when I thought we'd never get her out of the house again. I'm very glad I didn't do anything in a hurry as she had a startling improvement and, though life is still difficult, we are using and enjoying the van again - two foreign trips last year. A motorhome is in some ways ideal for us, and I reckon for people with a number of health conditions - everything you need within easy reach, not having to worry too much about other people etc.

I do hope you're able to get through what is bound to be a traumatic time and come out on the other side raring to go.

All the very best,

Phil


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Teensvan team ... good to see you looking forward!!


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Glad you're not giving up*

Steve

We feel for you - please don't despair. So many people here are wishing you well, giving good advice and hope.

We've had a great 3 years Motorhoming but my 1994 breast cancer returned unexpectedly just before Christmas. It's not good news and has left me disabled and needing to wear a brace full time. Like you, my first thought was to sell the van but with spring coming on and first using s in a wheelchair a success, we have thought again.

We'll do short trips to start with, using the excellent Britstops. It will be ideal to have a ready made up bed with my newly purchased Duvalay. I am sad not to be able to drive and do my share of the chores, but I guess we will eat out more anyway.

And if you're happy with your current van, why sell and have a year's wait?

All good wished for a speedy remission.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Well Steve and Ann, there's so many rooting for you on this site! 

Please don't sell the van, keep your dream alive. 

Best Wishes.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Bob45 said:


> To digress slightly this is a reminder to all men to have yearly PSA blood tests to check their prostate. Not a perfect test but a reasonable indication.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob
My wife has been nagging me for months.Finally had it done last week,test results normal.

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve,So sorry to hear your news,it must have shook you up.Now you have had some time to reflect it is good to hear you now have some positive thoughts.

All the very best.


Les


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Steve, never met you, but just want to pass on my best wishes for a successful outcome after your treatment.

I've always been dark in complexion (melanin)with lots of moles that I keep a wary eye on. Had a basal cell carcinoma (slow-growing skin cancer as opposed to the really evil ones) removed in December 2012. They have 93-97% recovery rate but it's always that 'what if...' that your smack bang in the middle of & I guess really fed up.

You seem to have planned well & good luck with your new ventures. Terrible shock & do the best you can for yourself every day in every way-perfectly normal & OK to feel like merde sometimes as well.

All the very best,

Roger


----------



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

Good luck chum,

I had the diagnosis three years ago, followed by Tomotherapy (Radiotherapy using a wonderful new system). I have been one of the lucky ones so far. I have cycled from Land's End to John o' Groats and from Montpellier to Calais since. I have had two wonderful winters in Spain and Portugal in the camper as well.

May I suggest, though my prognosis may well be quite different from yours, that you could well have a cracking good life ahead of you. You will almost certainly have to make some changes, but you won't necessarily have many complaints.

I am having a fuller life than I would ever have had before, simply because I had to rearrange my life to suit a, possibly, shorter one than expected. Mine may now run the full course and I consider myself very very lucky. Never give up - in fact go for it!

Wishing you all the luck in the world. I'm praying for you, *Shane*


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We were away when you posted originally and I have only just spotted this thread. Very sorry to hear about your shock news.

Hope that, as everybody has said, your outcome will be good.

Best wishes
Mike


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*cancer*

Hi Steve,sorry to hear about your problem but as others have said be strong and you will get by.
We to have had to modify our thoughts/trips as my wife has been diagnosed with Angina at the young age of 55 !! 
She will no longer let me wild camp anywhere as she says (rightly) that we need to be on a site "just in case"
Had booked to go to Morroco with Desert Detours but because of her fears have cancelled that,we will go to some rallies as there is safety in numbers!!
This is the second time in our lives that things have changed our outlook as we both survived a very bad motorcycle RTA which left us both in hospital for 15 weeks !! and both disabled too !! but hey we just get on with it.
Bought a new smaller van conversion that i can manage easier and it allows me to take it into town,no more towing a wee car behind me.
Wish you all the very best and with friends and family to be with you a great end result.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

steve sorry to hear your news but good luck to you and your family. I had my prostate removed last year (6 months and 2 days ago). Like you the shock to the system was incredible and I didn't have a clue where to start getting my head around it. The one thing I forgot about was the impact on my wife but she was the one who turned me round and got me back on track.

I was in hospital for 36 hours and came home with a catheter, a bag of fragmin and a few painkillers. I agree with those who say don't rush into things take your time and concentrate on getting your treatment sorted you'll have plenty of time to reflect when you're laid up post surgery. Mine was keyhole surgery via the abdomen so I wasn't allowed to drive for 6 weeks which gave me time to think and sort some stuff out.

if you want to talk anytime pm me a number and I'll give you a call


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Steve
There is a lot of optimism coming through in these posts. I know that everything will be ok. Give it a couple of months and think positive.
Metblue
Tell your wife not to worry. My brother in law had angina for over 40 years and he lived to nearly 90. Take the advice of the doctor and do everything you usually do subject to that advice.
Best of luck to you both.
Ian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of the problem and of course it is very frightening. But things have moved on and there is every chance you will make a full recovery and when you do, you have nothing to travel around France in.

I would keep it. Focus on the motor home and your future holidays or places that you want to see and that will produce a determination not to let this sodding disease win.

Good luck and best wishes for a speedy solution and recovery.

You could try naming your disease e.g. Hitler or Pol Pot and really build up a hate for this person who is upsetting your life. Every day imagine kicking the crap out of him, boil him in oil, make him spend a night with Terry Wogan in a hotel. In fact, wish all things horrible on him or her if you can think of one and he will go away when he's had enough.

And if you want us to say bad things about him to help then I can do bad things to say to him.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Metblue


> We to have had to modify our thoughts/trips as my wife has been diagnosed with Angina at the young age of 55 !!
> She will no longer let me wild camp anywhere as she says (rightly) that we need to be on a site "just in case"


So was I (at 54), and within 3 months had a triple heart bypass at age 55. Totally unexpected and a serious shock to my system both physically and mentally.

3 years on and I'm fitter than I was before. Then we bought our motorhome and we now go wherever we want.

Being on a site "just in case" is mental re-assurance but that's all. If you haven't got your GTN spray with you, then it doesn't matter whether you're wild camping or on a site - you will still probably need a hospital trip.

Adapt to it yes, but don't be a slave to it.

MrsBob


----------

